# School contest



## ateacher (Oct 8, 2020)

My student made this drawing for a school project about biodiversity. She is only beginning and she has a lot of potential. If she gets the biggest number of likes, she will win the materials to paint it on the school wall.
https://www.facebook.com/artenosmurosbio/photos/a.192653762388067/192896375697139

If you don't want to click, that's ok. Just wanted to show her work, because she is a great student. 

*Please, don't be rude, she's a kid/teen.


----------

